# "You should be a Christian because..."?



## Stope (Aug 7, 2017)

What is the one or two lines that you would give to the question of "why should I be a Christian?" with the only context being its a person who really wants to know and they have zero understanding of the Bible or Christian terminology? Please then finish the sentence if you'd like" (no need to respond if you are attempting to be witty or a Theological snob, but as if a genuine soul was asking  );

"You should be a Christian because..."


----------



## Jack K (Aug 7, 2017)

Because this life is headed toward death, but in Jesus there is eternal life.

Because Jesus is better than anything else. What the world offers does not satisfy and will not last. (Be ready to start explaining _how_ Jesus is better than anything else. The great answers to that question can run on for some time.)


----------



## jw (Aug 7, 2017)

To glorify God, and fully to enjoy Him forever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stope (Aug 7, 2017)

Jack K said:


> Because this life is headed toward death, but in Jesus there is eternal life.
> 
> Because Jesus is better than anything else. What the world offers does not satisfy and will not last. (Be ready to start explaining _how_ Jesus is better than anything else. The great answers to that question can run on for some time.)


Good good. This seems compelling indeed! I too think this is a great start. Would you mind possibly to further clarify if they might say:
"What do you mean that 'this life is heading towards death'? That resonates with me but not clear?"



Joshua said:


> To glorify God, and fully to enjoy Him forever.


Good good. I think that's a fine intro! I think the question to follow, and fair enough, would be:
"Hmmm interesting. I always thought it was just sort of "sin management". What are ways that I can "enjoy God" as you speak of?"


----------



## jw (Aug 7, 2017)

*WLC

Q. *65. What special benefits do the members of the invisible Church enjoy by Christ?
*A. *The members of the invisible Church, by Christ, enjoy union and communion with him in grace and glory.

John 17:21; Eph. 2:5-6; John 17:24.​
*Q. *66. What is that union which the elect have with Christ?
*A. *The union which the elect have with Christ is the work of God’s grace, whereby they are spiritually and mystically, yet really and inseparably, joined to Christ as their head and husband; which is done in their effectual calling.

Eph. 1:22; Eph. 2:6-8; 1 Cor. 6:17; John 10:28; Eph. 5:23, 30; 1 Pet. 5:10; 1 Cor. 1:9.​
*Q. *83. What is the communion in glory with Christ which the members of the invisible Church enjoy in this life?
*A. *The members of the invisible Church have communicated to them in this life the first-fruits of glory with Christ, as they are members of him their head, and so in him are interested in that glory which he is fully possessed of; and, as an earnest thereof, enjoy the sense of God’s love, peace of conscience, joy in the Holy Ghost, and hope of glory; as, on the contrary, sense of God’s revenging wrath, horror of conscience, and a fearful expectation of judgment, are to the wicked the beginning of their torments which they shall endure after death.

Eph. 2:6; Rom. 5:5 with 2 Cor. 1:22; Rom. 5:1-2; Rom. 14:17; Gen. 4:13; Matt. 27:4; Heb. 10:27; Rom. 2:9; Mark 9:44.​


----------



## Deleted member 7239 (Aug 7, 2017)

God is the ultimate reality and Christ is the ultimate purpose of the universe we live in. If we live our lives against Him we are fighting reality and it can only fail.


----------



## Stope (Aug 7, 2017)

Joshua said:


> *WLC
> 
> Q. *65. What special benefits do the members of the invisible Church enjoy by Christ?
> *A. *The members of the invisible Church, by Christ, enjoy union and communion with him in grace and glory.
> ...


Hehehe this is what you would recite to the inquiring mind?


----------



## Stope (Aug 7, 2017)

Romans5eight said:


> God is the ultimate reality and Christ is the ultimate purpose of the universe we live in. If we live our lives against Him we are fighting reality and it can only fail.


They might say:

"What is this "ultimate purpose" you speak of?


----------



## jw (Aug 7, 2017)

With the progression I have heretofore posted, yes. Perhaps worded differently, depending on the person and circumstances. If someone asks me 'Why should I be a Christian?' I would respond, "You are duty-bound to know God (and Jesus Christ Whom He has sent) and obey the Gospel." Hence, "To glorify God, and fully to enjoy Him forever." The order is _*first*_, all with an eye to His glory, the enjoyment of Him follows in that right glorifying of Him, such that we -more and more- learn to love the things that He loves, and to hate the things that He hates. Such, that, inevitably -even (and maybe _especially_) under His chastisements- we are in a perpetual state of enjoyment (whether in God's smiles or His Fatherly frowns), knowing that God justly leaves others to their sin and ignorance, forever to be separated from His comfortable presence.


----------



## Stope (Aug 7, 2017)

I might say something like this:

You should become a Christian because doing as such aligns you with the very purpose you were created, and all of those echos of a distant land that you have only seen glimpses of are to be found and resonate when you come to an understanding of who Jesus Christ is, why he came to earth, and why He died.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 7, 2017)

Joshua said:


> With the progression I have heretofore posted, yes. Perhaps worded differently, depending on the person and circumstances. If someone asks me 'Why should I be a Christian?' I would respond, "You are duty-bound to know God (and Jesus Christ Whom He has sent) and obey the Gospel." Hence, "To glorify God, and fully to enjoy Him forever."


Indeed.

Open with:
You are commanded to believe He who created you. It is your duty. _Live_, and do this.

And proceed from there.


----------



## Stope (Aug 7, 2017)

Joshua said:


> "You are duty-bound to know God (and Jesus Christ Whom He has sent) and obey the Gospel." Hence, "To glorify God, and fully to enjoy Him forever." The order is _*first*_, all with an eye to His glory, the enjoyment of Him follows in that right glorifying of Him, such that we -more and more- learn to love the things that He loves, and to hate the things that He hates. Such, that, inevitably -even (and maybe _especially_) under His chastisements- we are in a perpetual state of enjoyment (whether in God's smiles or His Fatherly frowns), knowing that God justly leaves others to their sin and ignorance, forever to be separated from His comfortable presence.


This is good. Compelling indeed. Spoken a bit eloquently, but I think Old English and British accents lend further credence to truth claims


----------



## Cymro (Aug 7, 2017)

Because of eternity; eternity, eternity where will you spend eternity?


----------



## Stope (Aug 7, 2017)

Cymro said:


> Because of eternity; eternity, eternity where will you spend eternity?


I can understand this, indeed a huge thrust, but one might say:

"Indeed I don't want to spend eternity in torment, then I will buy hell insurance... Is there any reason for the here and now that I should be a Christian or is it only the afterlife?"


----------



## Deleted member 7239 (Aug 7, 2017)

Stope said:


> They might say:
> 
> "What is this "ultimate purpose" you speak of?


I would say that without an ultimate purpose all things are meaningless. All things including your life and this very conversation we are having.


----------



## Parmenas (Aug 7, 2017)

Stope said:


> This is good. Compelling indeed. Spoken a bit eloquently, but I think *Old English* and British accents lend further credence to truth claims



John 3:16—God lufede middaneard swa þæt he sealde hys ancennedan sune þæt nan ne forwurðe þe on hine gelefð, ac hæbbe þt eche lyf.


----------



## Stope (Aug 7, 2017)

Romans5eight said:


> I would say that without an ultimate purpose all things are meaningless. All things including your life and this very conversation we are having.


"What is the substance of the "meaning" you speak of? is it joy? if so how do I get this joy? Is it clarity, if so what is cleared up?


----------



## Stope (Aug 7, 2017)

Wighardus said:


> John 3:16—God lufede middan-eard swa þæt he sealde hys akennedan sune þæt nan ne forwurðe þe on hine gelefð. Ac habbe þt eche lyf.


Upon that beautiful delivery the hearer be like:

"Well when you put it that way: here is water; what doth hinder me to be baptized?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Deleted member 7239 (Aug 7, 2017)

Stope said:


> "What is the substance of the "meaning" you speak of? is it joy? if so how do I get this joy? Is it clarity, if so what is cleared up?



Our personal experiences (joy, pain, confusion, clarity, etc) are born and die with us. I am talking about the source of all things including you and your personal experiences.


----------



## Stope (Aug 7, 2017)

Romans5eight said:


> I am talking about the source of all things


I like the sound of that! What is compelling that you could communicate to me about this "source of all things" you speak of?


----------



## Deleted member 7239 (Aug 7, 2017)

What is compelling about the source of all things...hmmm. Well for one thing he is the source of all things and all meaning is from him. So there is that.

I would also ask this hypothetical person if they were convinced that Jesus is who he claimed to be, would they be glad? Because this would lead to some changes in their lifestyle, which would lead to a conversation about what Jesus says about sin and how we are enslaved to it until we are set free by him,.


----------



## Stope (Aug 7, 2017)

Romans5eight said:


> What is compelling about the source of all things...hmmm. Well for one thing he is the source of all things and all meaning is from him. So there is that.


One might assume he as the source is compelling but it doesn't necessarily follow. For example, the source of all water i drink is from a certain mountain about 60 miles from mu home, and as much as I have a passing gratitude for the sources existence it doesnt follow that I want to give my life to that source. Or, oxygen, in a sense that is the source, yet Im not that compelled by its existence. Follow me my brother?



Romans5eight said:


> I would also ask this hypothetical person if they were convinced that Jesus is who he claimed to be, would they be glad? Because this would lead to some changes in their lifestyle, which would lead to a conversation about what Jesus says about sin and how we are enslaved to it until we are set free by him,.


This hypothetical person has no idea of who Jesus claims to be save what you have told them, so, from what you have said so far, Chris is the ultimate purpose. So they might retort:

"What then is the purpose of Christ?"


----------



## Deleted member 7239 (Aug 7, 2017)

Yes I do know what you're saying. This is why speaking to a person who doesn't believe is really speaking to someone who doesn't have a correct idea of what "God" is. So this is where I would share the message of the Gospel with them and ask them to make their way through the Gospel of John with me and pray for the Spirit to open their eyes to believe.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 7, 2017)

Because there is no greater joy than knowing this glorious God who has loved you in your guilt, yet promises to make all things new in his grace.


----------



## Stope (Aug 7, 2017)

reaganmarsh said:


> Because there is no greater joy than knowing this glorious God who has loved you in your guilt, yet promises to make all things new in his grace.


That sounds like some good news! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ZackF (Aug 7, 2017)

The 'zero understanding' is the key in your proposed scenario. If we take that at face value, then my answer would be; '.....for many, many reasons including mankind's ultimate purpose.' I would want the person to feel compelled to ask more. A single Tweet sized response isn't able to convey much to someone bone ignorant.


----------



## Stope (Aug 7, 2017)

ZackF said:


> mankind's ultimate purpose.


I think this compelling to all/most.


----------



## Joseph Noah Gagliardi (Aug 7, 2017)

You are a sinner, and God is angry with the sinner every day, but believe in Him, and you shall be saved. But if you will not now seek Him, having heard of your duty before God to repent, Jesus said, "Strive to enter in at the strait gate: for many, I say unto you, will seek to enter in, and shall not be able. When once the master of the house is risen up, and hath shut to the door, and ye begin to stand without, and to knock at the door, saying, Lord, Lord, open unto us; and he shall answer and say unto you, I know you not whence ye are" and if you do not seek the mercy of God, He will shut the door, and you will suffer the wrath to come. Hopefully that's when they say "what must I do to be saved?!"


----------



## Stope (Aug 7, 2017)

Joseph Noah Gagliardi said:


> You are a sinner, and God is angry with the sinner every day, but believe in Him, and you shall be saved. But if you will not now seek Him, having heard of your duty before God to repent, Jesus said, "Strive to enter in at the strait gate: for many, I say unto you, will seek to enter in, and shall not be able. When once the master of the house is risen up, and hath shut to the door, and ye begin to stand without, and to knock at the door, saying, Lord, Lord, open unto us; and he shall answer and say unto you, I know you not whence ye are" and if you do not seek the mercy of God, He will shut the door, and you will suffer the wrath to come. Hopefully that's when they say "what must I do to be saved?!"


Will he love Jesus or take Him on because love of self and the desire not to perish?


----------



## Deleted member 7239 (Aug 7, 2017)

Anyone can correct me if they disagree, but appealing to a person's felt needs seems like the wrong way to go about this. If we sell Jesus as a fix-all to their emotional problems, i.e. Jesus will give you perfect joy, peace, love, wholeness, etc. They might want those things, but not really want Jesus. These are also false-promises and in a sense, a false-gospel.

And me personally, I don't want a God that wants me to believe in Him so I feel better. I want truth. I am sure many people out there want to know the truth as well despite how it will effect their own happiness. But to see the kingdom of heaven you must be born again and there is no getting around that fact.


----------



## Stope (Aug 7, 2017)

Romans5eight said:


> but appealing to a person's felt needs seems like the wrong way to go about this


“Come, everyone who thirsts, come to the waters; and he who has no money, come, buy and eat! Come, buy wine and milk without money and without price.

"but whoever drinks of the water that I will give him will never be thirsty again. The water that I will give him will become in him a spring of water welling up to eternal life.”

Jesus meet sour needs because He is what we need. Am I selfish because I am hungry? No, I am hungry because Im created to hunger and when I eat food and am full then things are as they should. In the same way, all humans are hungry and thirsty for the entire things of God, and Jesus gives us all of them


----------



## Steve Curtis (Aug 7, 2017)

Romans5eight said:


> Anyone can correct me if they disagree, but appealing to a person's felt needs seems like the wrong way to go about this.


You are correct. As others have noted above, the first and foremost reason why "you should be a Christian" is simply that it is the command of the Creator to the creature - the divine imperative: Repent and believe (Mark 1:15; Acts 17:30).

The temptation (and the contemporary tendency) to situate gospel proclamation in the individual's "felt needs" is to get the cart before the horse. We do not, principally, come to Christ because of our good pleasure(s) but because of His. All the sweet benefits of that coming - our awareness of and delight in His goodness, love, joy, peace, hope, etc. - are the _fruits_ of our unity with Christ.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Aug 7, 2017)

Stope said:


> all humans are hungry and thirsty for the entire things of God


And yet, that hunger and thirst is the product of our sinful, rebellious casting away of the very food and drink we really do need! We must first recognize _that_ before we move on to the sweetness of the gospel. Just a few days ago, I came across this short article by Mohler, where he addresses "felt need" preaching.


----------



## Joseph Noah Gagliardi (Aug 7, 2017)

Stope said:


> Will he love Jesus or take Him on because love of self and the desire not to perish?


It is not so much love of self, as it is every man innately understands the need to turn away God's wrath. Why do the pagans bow to their gods, and even sacrifice humans to but propitiate the wrath of their gods. When the true God and His anger towards the sinner replaces these idols in men's hearts is when they understand their lost estate. You cannot simply recount the blessings and joys of Christianity, for while this may turn the hearts of some to at least be interested in Christ, the only thing that can change a man's heart is when Christ becomes their only hope, and this usually is at the presentation of the gospel, which is believe on Christ Jesus, and you shall be saves. This implies that they need saving, and from what? Their sin. Why? Because God is angry with the sinner every day, and God will damn him otherwise. We are dull and blockheaded, and it is usually that we require our heads to be knocked a bit before we see our true need for Christ. Some may truly be interested by the recounting of all the joys that are ours in the Heavenly places, but this is foolishness to man, preaching is foolishness to the natural man, so telling them of some fantastical joy ride, (which is how Heaven, the marriage super of the Lamb will sound to them) will not be of much use to the sinner who _is _going to Hell. Salvation isn't an option, unless their sin is confronted. How can a sinner love God? The sinner hates God because of His righteousness. He must be shown that his sin is damning, but, if he rests on Christ for the turning away of wrath, he will be saved. Then comes all the wonderful realization of the gifts our Heavenly Father bestows upon His children. God eve when warning His people speaks thus, because of the hardness of our hearts, we do not need our corruption to be pandered to. Read Deuteronomy 28. Verses 1-13 are the blessings for obedience, 15-68 are the curses; 13 for blessings, 53 for curses. There is great joy in Christ, but there is terrible judgment for refusing Christ, and this is what the sinner needs to know.


----------



## Deleted member 7239 (Aug 7, 2017)

Let's say we use the pitch "there's a hole in your heart only Jesus can fill".

This may be true in a sense, but Jesus hasn't promised to relieve us from all psychological and existential anxiety in this life. He hasn't promised to make friendships and marriages obsolete.

The void that people feel may be a childhood without parents, a bad relationship with a spouse, or basic loneliness. I don't think believing in Christ repairs all of these hurts once you walk the aisle or make a profession of faith. Was Jesus himself delivered from all trouble during his earthly life?

Presenting Christianity in this way can set people up for disappointment. I know that when I was young hearing the gospel presented like this made me wonder if I was truly saved since I don't always feel whole or at peace.


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 7, 2017)

It sounds like they are comparing being a Christian with being a non-Christian. Which one will give me my best life now? I would tell them about all the hardships and trials that come with being a Christian. That just like with the life they are living now they will have hard times and very good times, but with Christ those hard and good times are very different than being without Christ. He expects you to live according to his law but not without faith in Christ who gives his righteousness to you. Then give them the best part last......heaven instead of hell.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 7, 2017)

...because knowing Jesus Christ is better than being a slave to all your sins.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 7, 2017)

Romans5eight said:


> Let's say we use the pitch "there's a hole in your heart only Jesus can fill".
> 
> This may be true in a sense, but Jesus hasn't promised to relieve us from all psychological and existential anxiety in this life. He hasn't promised to make friendships and marriages obsolete.
> 
> ...


"Come unto me all ye who labor and are heavy laden" is still a promise of Scripture, even if this rest does not come perfectly in this life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joseph Noah Gagliardi (Aug 7, 2017)

Romans5eight said:


> Let's say we use the pitch "there's a hole in your heart only Jesus can fill".
> 
> This may be true in a sense, but Jesus hasn't promised to relieve us from all psychological and existential anxiety in this life. He hasn't promised to make friendships and marriages obsolete.
> 
> ...



You are most correct; we reap what we sow, and if we have sown to the flesh, we will still hurt very much as the more dross in our gold, the more the fires of sanctification burn. This has been my experience, and it makes me wonder very much whether I am saved or not, but that is life. Our hope is not for a painless life on earth, but a glorified one in Heaven. We will be saved, though as by fire, and if we have built our dwellings with sticks and straw, o how hot it does burn, but the gold ever refines. This should drive us to Christ the more.


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 7, 2017)

Context is everything -- something as simple as: "Know your creator! He will make himself known to you," might spark an interest. This could move someone past the religion of "you shoulds," "if you try hard enough" and the lies perpetrated by humanistic professors. I'd expect a more full explanation of the gospel to be given over time.


----------



## Deleted member 7239 (Aug 7, 2017)

Pergamum said:


> "Come unto me all ye who labor and are heavy laden" is still a promise of Scripture, even if this rest does not come perfectly in this life.



True, but isn't this directed at people who are laden by the yoke of the law? I don't think he means heavy laden with social anxiety, or whatever emotional problem we may have.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 7, 2017)

"Christianity begins with a triumphant indicative." J.G. Machen. Christ has died, and is risen again.

Why?

This is the question posed by the OP. Who is this person, and why does he and what he did _matter _to me? Why should I view him as my Glory? Why should I give up everything else that looks like it's worth something, for obtaining the least place in his kingdom?

"Why should I take up my cross, and follow him? That's what he said? Sounds like a losers game, to me."

Indeed.

No one is right with God. The "gospel" or "good news" implies that there's some bad news that needs a remedy. The letter of Romans is structured so that in the first place all men, of whatever origin or moral standing, are classed together in the category of the condemned. "The wrath of God is revealed" against them. If they are brought under conviction, then they may find hope in the fact that "the righteousness of God has been revealed" in the grace of the Lord Jesus Christ.

Anyone who will not have Christ on Christ's terms, does not understand his predicament. Jesus does not "go good with anything." He will not salt your stew. He demands your unconditional surrender. Jesus wouldn't cut a deal with anyone, and this is one factor that _sealed his fate, _so to speak, in earthly terms in the 1C. He was not a politician. He was not a negotiator. He is a King, and he acted like one with the powers he dealt with in this world long ago.

You need to see there's more than this world. Gain all of this, and lose your soul, and what does all this get you? The word and the way of the cross is foolishness to them that are perishing.

Why should you become a Christian? Because everyone should have a hero, and Jesus is the one only suitable. He is the Mediator: the Prophet, the Priest, and the King. And you need all three.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Aug 7, 2017)

Because God's judgment for sin is coming (Romans 1-2). Jesus is the only ark of salvation.


----------



## jomawh (Aug 8, 2017)

The good King sacriced Himself to chain the dragon in order to save the lady who believed the dragon's lie. He will return someday to finally slay the dragon and, until then, His bride waits.

He chose the woman even though she hated Him, in spite of the fact that she hated everything that He offered, His whole kingdom, even Himself- and yet He came down from His throne and sought her, and saved her.

The King is Jesus, the woman is His church, or those for whom He died, and the dragon is Satan. The tragedy is that Satan attempts even now to drag you into the pit that he is going to remain in for all time, but if you repent and believe, you will be washed of your sin and your hatred for the King. You can know forgiveness, you can know your Savior.


----------



## Shimei (Aug 8, 2017)

Romans5eight said:


> Let's say we use the pitch "there's a hole in your heart only Jesus can fill".
> 
> This may be true in a sense, but Jesus hasn't promised to relieve us from all psychological and existential anxiety in this life. He hasn't promised to make friendships and marriages obsolete.
> 
> ...



This reminds me of the Samaritan woman at the well. She went from relationship to relationship without understanding the God sized void in her.

I think Jesus filling that void is a biblical response to the person.

God bless,
William


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 11, 2017)

......for your after this life well being, and your current well being too.


----------

